# Pulseless Electrical Activity



## venkatbharathi@yahoo.com (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the dx for Pulseless Electrical Activity.  The patient is still alive.  I could not find the dx.  Please help.

Thanks
BK


----------



## sherrithourot1963 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Pea*

Kind of late but I found 427.5. You probably have found this out already, however in the off chance you haven't, I hope this helps.


----------

